# Tyco/BSRT 440-X2 Question



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I picked up a nice looking Tyco Ferrari F1 440-X2 recently that was in BSRT/ScaleAuto packaging. It's NOT a T2, has all copper electricals, but did come with silicone tires mounted on the rear and what may be stronger magnets. It was cheap. I'm really just curious if anyone knows what the relationship was between Tyco and BSRT/ScaleAuto before the T2 series.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I picked up a nice looking Tyco Ferrari F1 440-X2 recently that was in BSRT/ScaleAuto packaging. It's NOT a T2, has all copper electricals, but did come with silicone tires mounted on the rear and what may be stronger magnets. It was cheap. I'm really just curious if anyone knows what the relationship was between Tyco and BSRT/ScaleAuto before the T2 series.



I honestly have no clue about any Tyco/BSRT relationship........But I have been tinkering with my Tyco 440 cars alot more lately.....in specific I'm enjoying running the F1 cars. I really want to get ahold of a BSRT chassis to build for my Tyco runner........I already have a set of the silicone brass pinion and crown gears for my car......as well as a set of Neo motor mags and an armature.....now I really need a set of those brass bulkhead bushings.

One question though...... last week I got a large lot of cars in and one of the cars was the previous owner's racer.....meaning he had lowered the Buick Tyco body,added silicones, and a different armature and motor mags. The motor magnets were silver in color......but they weren't rounded in the middle for the armature to spin thru......were these magnets being silver some style of neo motor magnet? They are really strong......so I'm assuming so. Also the armature is dyed a purple color...VERY similiar to how Wizzard does his high dollar racing armatures......but the wire on the armature is a copper color....if that makes any difference.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TX Street Racer you better have some amps to power the TYCO with neo motor magnets and a good arm. Also you are going to need a low OHM controller to drive one of those.

Have fun trying to watch the blur  It has been a long time since I built and drove a neo TYCO. I had a 4 X 16 layout with a close to 15 ft straight and you had to snap your head to the right before you hit the throttle for the main straight as the car was so fast you had to get ahead of it to brake in time or should I say blip in time.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> TX Street Racer you better have some amps to power the TYCO with neo motor magnets and a good arm. Also you are going to need a low OHM controller to drive one of those.
> 
> Have fun trying to watch the blur  It has been a long time since I built and drove a neo TYCO. I had a 4 X 16 layout with a close to 15 ft straight and you had to snap your head to the right before you hit the throttle for the main straight as the car was so fast you had to get ahead of it to brake in time or should I say blip in time.
> 
> Roger Corrie



LOL Roger I know what you mean man. I ran this chassis with the arm and magnets in it on my oval powered by a X2 Tyco wall wart and it responded well.......for my permenant layout though I will be running a supply with around 6 amps. I've since tore the chassis down in preparation for higher performance parts like the bulkhead I mentioned...and neo traction magnets...as well as a new chassis and silver electrical system.


----------

